# Hymer 700 Starline Solar regulator



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where to locate the Solar Regulator on a 700 Starline on a 04 plate.
Have to change the leisure batteries and want to disconnect it for safety.

Request via friend.
Brian


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont know precisely about that van but you could always throw a coat or blanket over the panel to stop the charge.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If, like mine, the Electrobloc is located under the driver's seat (LHD) then the regulator is likely to be there too. The dedicated lead from an LRS1218 regulator to EBL is quite short.
If accessing the regulator is a problem, then an alternative is to get up on the roof and completely cover the panel with an opaque sheet (black plastic should do the trick). The requirement is to stop light falling on the panel and sending a charge to the regulator. To reassure you, I e-mailed Udo Lang at Schaudt about this very point last Thursday and he suggested covering the panel as an alternative.


----------

